# New Broadheads?



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I came across these broadheads from Carbon Express. They're called the F-15. They have a replacable blade and a mechanical. Check it out and let me know if it's something you guys might want to try.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

There are so many broadheads and so many fancy claims I have no idea which to use. I imagine it is kinda like what bullet you like. Once you find one that gives you success that is what I stick with. I'm still searching for the perfect broadhead. Last season I had success with the shuttle t-locks but I think there is probably better out there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man Danny don't get rid of the Shuttle T's; they kill stuff.

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Man Danny don't get rid of the Shuttle T's; they kill stuff.
> 
> TH


Yeah, so far so good but I kinda want to try something larger in diameter. I;m thinking the G5's. Sniffle got him some the other day. I probably just let him make the test run with them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

:fishy:


Bucksnort said:


> Yeah, so far so good but I kinda want to try something larger in diameter. I;m thinking the G5's. Sniffle got him some the other day. I probably just let him make the test run with them.


Which G5 did Sniffle buy? I don't think any of them have a larger cutting diameter than a ShuttleT.

BTW, when you get tired of trying all those different heads, buy some Slick Tricks. LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> :fishy:
> 
> Which G5 did Sniffle buy? I don't think any of them have a larger cutting diameter than a ShuttleT.


 He got the 100gr. Montecs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> He got the 100gr. Montecs


Shuttle T's are 1-1/8" and the Montecs are 1-1/16"


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Shuttle T's are 1-1/8" and the Montecs are 1-1/16"


correct, I shoot the G/5's, they are the only heads I've ever shot, they were refered to me by a friend in Colorado, he uses them on elk, deer, bear, etc... 100% fixed, 100% machined, expensive but worth the price in my opinion!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

So far I have been very happy with the 2 blade Rage, with the shot I made last year I am not sure I would have found the deer had it not been for the larger blade diameter.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I just haven't been able to bring myself to shoot a mechanical. But, if i was going to shoot one, it would probably be the Rage 2. 

I may give them a shot on some pork this year. But, I doubt I will ever shoot them at deer.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> I just haven't been able to bring myself to shoot a mechanical. But, if i was going to shoot one, it would probably be the Rage 2.
> 
> I may give them a shot on some pork this year. But, I doubt I will ever shoot them at deer.


I was the same way myself, shoot you some pork and then make up your mind. The newer Rage 2 blades seem to be 2" instead of the original 2 1/2" so I am not sure what the difference will be, at least I got a couple of the originals to get me by this season.

BTW, I have hated mechanicals until I tried these, everything in the past has been with the 115 gr Muzzy 4 blades but so far no issues.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I will definitely give the Rage a shot at pork. But regardless of the results, as far as shooting deer, I just can't help but think back to something my Dad always said (and he wasn't referring to archery equipment):

*"If it's mechanical, it will break."*


----------



## bowhunt/fish (Jun 30, 2009)

these heads look like there are okay.
but you notice how they don't talk about penetration.
yes a pass thru with a basketball, but its not a deer/living flesh.
i bet with all of those blades you would need at least 70lbs to push it thru an animal.
l will stay with slick tricks for hogs and RMT snypers for deer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

OL' LUNGBUSTER said:


> Hey guys, I came across these broadheads from Carbon Express. They're called the F-15. They have a replacable blade and a mechanical. Check it out and let me know if it's something you guys might want to try.


Not that impressed. I think they will have penetration issues.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

When my Snuffers stop cutting big holes, dumping huge blood trails and stopping deer (or anything I've shot) then I'll look as new heads. Like my dad use to say, "If it ain't broke don't go trying to fix it!"

That's the cool thing about all this, you keep trying until you find something that works for you. It don't have to work for anyone but you. Sure we all share what is working for us and hey it might help someone starting out or be a good path for someone looking for a change. I know I've changed some over the years, but most the time it is because a company goes out of business or stops carrying a product I like. Either way it is all good as long as we get out in the woods and enjoy the sport.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Not having years of experience behind me in this, I sort of look at things differently. I also consult Murphy's rule book quite a bit, and being a mechanic for the past 27 years I have seen it in play more times than I care to remember.

When I started shooting a bow again last spring, I found most EVERYTHING had changed since I had done it close 20 years previous. The one thing I still saw on the shelf that was still around and still working good were the Magnus heads. That said and having several packages in my box, I decided to go with the Slick Tricks. Not due to hype but simply due to mechanics. For the most part there isn't anything on them that will fail, the blades are thicker than most, and they simply shoot good on every arrow I have used them on, and they go through things like hot butter leaving a gaping hole half again bigger than the actual size of the head.

The other reason I chose them over the Magnus, was due to the chisel point being stronger than the point on the Magnus which I, and folks I hunt with, have had roll back on impact with bone. This once noted by the land owner and my hunting bud, was not conducive to hitting their woods with. With the ST's we have taken feral hogs and numerous deer from the property, with no issues imparted by the tips themselves. They have been found to penetrate deeper and have had more complete pass through's than anything else they have used. Trust me when I say this fellow test just about everything on the market. He shoots hogs, and lots of them. If they won't work to his liking then they don't get used on their deer. Granted they are different and there are many heads out there that will take either equally well, but his land his rules, I simply follow protocol, hard to argue about hunting for free.

To me, and IMO, there are a host of great heads out there, then there are heads which are more for the hunter than for the hunt. Similar to lures for bass fishing. It's hard to argue with something that works, and like mentioned above, if you feel it is good use it, your the only one that has to feel that way. Unless of course it is mandated by law or landowner.

Recently I picked up a package of the Razor Tricks after seeing a hog that we feel will easily push 400# and probably more. I simply wanted something that I felt would hold together and blow through at least one shield and hopefully both. I shot one 100#'ish hog with them not long ago and it zipped right on through the onside shoulder and out the other side so fast I thought I missed. The hog hardly reacted at the shot and only went about 30yds.


----------

